# Lopper on a pole saw went through hand.



## 2muchgrass (Mar 16, 2010)

How could a lopper on a pole saw go through a hand you might be asking.
I was on an extension ladder, it had just started drizzling and I was pushed for time. The pole saw had a long, curved, very sharp saw on one side and a lopper with a curved catch finger. The end of that finger is as sharp as my own thumb so there is no risk there, right? 
I was just finishing trimming a palm tree when the saw snagged so I gave it a good tug. It became unsnagged and the wet pole shot through my hands. I looked up and saw the 15" sharp blade bearing down on my head at about 60 mph. All I could do was hold a hand up and look away. 
Something thudded into my palm and I could see that I had saved myself.
Then I looked at the blood streaming down my arm and realized that the dull finger had gone into my hand between the pinky and the ring finger below my knuckles and had come out the other side.

Down I came, super glued it and wrapped it with a tshirt and electric tape and finished cleaning up. I had to take all the blood soaked pebbles out of the guy's yard, too. 

Lesson learned? Never run out of superglue.


----------



## dingeryote (Mar 16, 2010)

OW!!!!

Good point on the super glue, Towel, and duct tape bieng kept handy.


Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------

